# [kde] problemas con kdesu (abierto)

## pelelademadera

bueno, el problema es el siguiente, quiero hacer un 

```
kdesu systemsettings
```

 para configurar el gestor de arranque y no me deja guardar cambios en el sector, me figura este cartel arriba, el pass esta bien puesto y todo, pero no me deja, ahi les dejo un screen del cartel que aparece arriba

http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/6126/instantnea1n.png

y este es el log de consola:

 *Quote:*   

> pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ kdesu systemsettings
> 
> kdesu(2249)/kdesu (kdelibs) KDESu::PtyProcess::exec: [ /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.5.5/work/kdelibs-4.5.5/kdesu/process.cpp : 295 ]  Running "/bin/su"
> 
> kdesu(2249)/kdesu (kdelibs) KDESu::SuProcess::ConverseSU: [ /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.5.5/work/kdelibs-4.5.5/kdesu/su.cpp : 259 ]  Read line "Password: "
> ...

 

y los grupos:

 *Quote:*   

> pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ cat /etc/group
> 
> root::0:root
> 
> bin::1:root,bin,daemon
> ...

 

gracias por tomarse el tiempo

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba con 

```
kdesu -c systemsettings
```

----------

## pelelademadera

exactamente lo mismo...

podra ser un problema en los grupos? tendre que pertenecer a adm?

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué versión de python tienes configurada?

```
eselect python list
```

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ eselect python list
> 
> Available Python interpreters:
> 
>   [1]   python2.5
> ...

 

sera eso?

----------

## opotonil

¿Que version de kde teneis? Si no me equivoco systemsettings empieza a funcionar a partir de la 4.5* o por lo menos ahora que he reinstalado tengo kde en estable y no me funciona, antes lo tenia en inestable y funcionaba. Tambien puede ser porque por ahora no tengo policykit...

Salu2.

----------

## pelelademadera

kdebase-startkde-4.5.5

con -policykit...

----------

## quilosaq

Por si fuera algo de python prueba

```
# python-updater
```

. Si sigue sin funcionarte selecciona python2.6.

----------

## pelelademadera

sigo igual... q porqueria, antes andaba.... me olvide de ignorar en el dispatch-conf la actualizacion de kderc.conf, voy a ver si a mano lo puedo hacer andar.

estimo que es un problema o de permisos, o de grupos, o de kdesu, pero si a vos te funciona, descarto eso

policykit no lo tenes cargado directamente? todo con flag -policykit?

asi lo tengo yo

gracias

----------

## opotonil

En estos momentos en kde-4.4.5 no me funciona de forma grafica (juraria que en kde-4.5* si me funcionanba sin hacer nada especial) pero lanzandolo desde consola si tira, tarda un poco en salir pero tira:

```

kdesu systemsettings

```

En cuanto a phyton:

```

# eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.6 *

  [2]   python3.1

```

Los grupos a los que pertenece mi usuario, a aperte del suyo propio:

```

$ groups

wheel floppy audio cdrom video usb users

```

En estos momentos tengo la use policykit activada en el make.conf, no queria añadirme al grupo plugdev ya que se crea al instalar hal que esta "deprecated" y parece que todo funciona (menos bluedevil que no se si tendra relacion), me monta los usb sin problemas. Comentar que en mi entrada anterior, cuando aun no tenia policykit, andaba a carreras y no probe a lanzarlo desde consola.

Salu2.

----------

